# Comment connecter un ecran a mon macbook?



## noamc (24 Septembre 2007)

Salut a tous, je vous explique brievement, j'ai depuis quelques mois un ordinateur macbook.
Aujourd hui, j'ai recu un ecran plat samsung syncmaster 226bw c, le probleme est qu'en informatique, connectique, cables, resolutions etc etc .... lol .... je suis nul et je ne comprends rien.
J'ai saisi que je ne pouvais pas brancher directement cet ecran a mon macbook et qu'il me faut un adaptateur special. 

S'il vous plait, pouvez vous me dire quoi acheter, ce dont j'ai besoin pour relier mon macbook a ce magnifique ecran ?

Merci d'avance,

Noam
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+1]
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## tremendus (24 Septembre 2007)

Tu n'as pas eu avec ton Mac un cordon sortie vidéo ?
petit cordon qui te permettra de rattacher ta sortie écran DVI dessus


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2007)

Il te faut un des deux adaptateurs apple et un câble derrière :
- soit miniDVI vers DVI + câble DVI-DVI 
- soit miniDVI vers VGA + câble VGA-VGA

Si ton écran a une entrée DVI, la première solution est normalement la meilleure parce que purement numérique mais ceux qui ont comparé communication en VGA et communication en DVI ne voient pas toujours de différences.

Si ton écran n'a qu'une entrée VGA, le choix est vite fait. 


Chacun des 2 adaptateurs est en vente sur l'applestore (ou ailleurs) pour une vingtaine d'euros. les câbles DVI-DVI il y en a partout mais il y a des variantes et il faudrait quelqu'un de plus calé que moi pour te dire lesquels vont bien.

(Attention, ces solutions ne transmettent que l'image et pas le son. Si tu veux récupérer le son, il faut en prime un câble minijack vers RCA pour le son.)


----------



## noamc (24 Septembre 2007)

merci LucG
ce cable mini DVi - DVI je l ai trouve sur l apple store.
apres tu parles d un autre cable encore, dvi - dvi, ce cable est le cable fourni avec l'ecran nan ?


----------



## tremendus (24 Septembre 2007)

Ici tu trouveras surement ton bonheur :

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...FB321&node=home/mac_accessories/portable_gear


----------



## Luc G (24 Septembre 2007)

noamc a dit:


> merci LucG
> ce cable mini DVi - DVI je l ai trouve sur l apple store.
> apres tu parles d un autre cable encore, dvi - dvi, ce cable est le cable fourni avec l'ecran nan ?



Effectivement, si on t'a fourni un c&#226;ble DVI-DVI avec l'&#233;cran, &#231;a doit pouvoir marcher. Mais, je le r&#233;p&#232;te, les arcanes du DVI sont un peu complexes, il y a du DVI-D, du DVI-I et je ne sais quoi encore. En tous cas, une fois que tu as le miniDVI vers DVI de l'applestore, tu peux essayer le tien. Sinon, &#231;a se trouve n'importe o&#249;, il faudra que je regarde chez moi quelle est la bonne version du DVI (je n'ai pas de DVI-DVI mais j'ai un DVI vers HDMI qui marche sur le macbook et donc c&#244;t&#233; DVI, c'est ce qu'il faut)


----------



## noamc (24 Septembre 2007)

Super je vais acheter celui la : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObjects/francestore.woa/wa/RSLID?mco=93FE2CAF&nplm=M9321
j'espere que ca va marcher et que la qualite sera bonne


----------



## tremendus (25 Septembre 2007)

Oui voilà j'ai le même, clic clac et ça roule.
La qualité ? Ça dépendra surtout de ta carte graphique et de la résolution apportée
à ton écran, si t'es à 64 tu seras tranquille.


----------



## okedakor (2 Octobre 2007)

Hello, 

Voilà j'ai une petite question dont la réponse devrait être présente sur ce forum mais j'ai pas trouver....

J'ai un apple display 23" connecté à mon Macbook 13" et j'aimerais savoir comment l'utiliser comme écran principal, avec le dock et la barre de menu sur celui-ci et non sur le Macbook.
En effet c'est quand-meme plus pratique en utilisant CS par exemple. Je me suis dis qu'un simple clique/glisse sur la barre devrait fonctionner mais non... et je vois rien dans préférences>moniteurs.
Il m'est arrivé une fois qu'après une veille de mon macbook,  celui redémarre et n'affiche que sur le 23".... donc mon macbook fonctionnait comme un macmini ou une tour..avec le dock et barre menu sur le 23"......

 Bref si quelqu'un sait comment gerer tout ça, merci de me le dire!!


----------



## tivinz (2 Octobre 2007)

Vas dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences moniteurs, disposition, et fais glisser la barre blanche d'un &#233;cran &#224; l'autre 


Mais pour Photoshop, je te conseillerai plut&#244;t de garder l'&#233;cran du macbook en &#233;cran principal, avec toutes les palettes visibles de dispos sur cet &#233;cran, et de balancer l'image plein pot sur le 23 pouces &#224; c&#244;t&#233;. => confort de travail optimal


----------



## okedakor (2 Octobre 2007)

YEES!

MERCI!


----------

